# Windows Installer in Endlosschleife



## Karl Förster (14. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich mal ein relativ ungewöhnliches Problem. Ihr kennt doch sicher die Installationen über den Windows Installer. Wenn dort ein Programm installiert wurde, welches einen Neustart erfordert, man diesen aber nicht gleich macht, verweigert der Windows Installer die Installation weiterer Programme mit der Meldung, dass eine andere Installation noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Jetzt ist bei einem Kunden unserer Firma in dieser Situation aber der Rechner abgestürzt und der Windows Installer scheint nach dem Neustart ein Flag nicht zurückzusetzen, denn egal was man macht, es kommt weiterhin diese Fehlermeldung.

Weiß jemand zufällig wo sich der Windows Installer den Wert merkt, dass noch eine Installation läuft? Ich denke mal es wird irgendwo in der Registry sein oder auch eine Datei in einem bestimmten temporären Verzeichnis. Ich habe auch schon überlegt auf einem Testrechner vor und nach der Installtion die Registry zu sichern und dann zu vergleichen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2004)

Urgs! Ja solche Probleme kenne ich 

Anhand der unterschiedlichen Installer die es gibt, ist eine Fehlerlösung nicht so einfach möglich.

Beim Installshield hilft möglicherweise folgendes:

1) Löschen von:
 C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\InstallShield\

Darin befindet sich die InstallShield Engine jeder IS-Version, die mindestens einmal verwendet wurde (keine Sorge, nach dem löschen wird der Ordner beim der nächsten Verwendung eines IS-Installers wieder angelegt).

2) Herausfinden wohin die Systemvariablen TMP und TEMP deuten und alle temporären Dateien löschen.

3) Neustart

Theoretisch sollte es jetzt wieder gehen


----------

